# What’s in a name?



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 9, 2018)

Late one night a burglar broke into a house that he thought was unoccupied. He hadn’t gotten far when he heard a voice say, “Jesus is watching.”

The burglar froze. 

After a brief silence the voice repeated, “Jesus is watching.”

The burglar looked where the voice seemed to be coming from, and spotted a parrot in a cage.

“Jesus is watching,” repeated the parrot.

“Shut up, you stupid bird,” said the burglar.

“I’m not a stupid bird,” said the parrot. “I’m John the Baptist.”

“John the Baptist? What kind of idiot names a bird John the Baptist?”

“The same idiot that named the Rottweiler Jesus.”


----------

